# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Νέο laptop με win XP-Eίναι εφικτόν ?

## blueriver

Hθελα νά σάς ρωτήσω το εξής :
Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα καινούργιο  laptop με οθόνη 15'' ,αλλα βλέπω οτι όλα τά νέα laptop έχουν windows 7 η vista,εγω όμως θέλω να έχει windows xp είναι εφικτόν ? καί εάν ναί μέ ποιόν τρόπο ?

Ευχαριστώ εκ τών προτέρων γιά τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## georgz

Δεν θα βρεις windows xp πλέον και μόνος σου να τα περάσεις μετά παίζει να μην βρεις
ούτε drivers.

----------


## Lykos1986

Μπορείς να αγοράσεις μια διανομή Windows XP ή να δανειστείς από ένα φίλο σου μια και απλά να την περάσεις. Δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα   με τους drivers. Βρίσκεις σχεδόν άνετα ακόμα...

  Τώρα να ζητήσεις από τον ίδιο τον κατασκευαστή να σου βάλει XP είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο. Μόνο κάτι netbooks έχουν πλέον XP από την μαμά εταιρία…

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Μπορείς να αγοράσεις μια διανομή Windows XP ή να δανειστείς από ένα φίλο σου μια και απλά να την περάσεις. Δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα   με τους drivers. Βρίσκεις σχεδόν άνετα ακόμα...
> 
>   Τώρα να ζητήσεις από τον ίδιο τον κατασκευαστή να σου βάλει XP είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο. Μόνο κάτι netbooks έχουν πλέον XP από την μαμά εταιρία…



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και συμπληρώνω , οτι το Eshop GR , πρέπει να έχει ακόμα άδειες ... κοστίζουν  κοντά στα 120 , αλλά έχουν . 

Εχω πάρει και εγώ για μένα .. 

Τώρα υπάρχει μια δυο τακτικές ... 
( εφόσον αγοράσεις την άδεια *XP Pro* !!! )
Ζητάς να πάρεις σκέτο το μηχάνημα , χωρίς λογισμικό , και να αφαιρεθεί η διαφορά από το πόσο. 

Φάση νούμερο 2 ...  Πριν αγοράσεις το λαπτοπ , καλείς την Microsoft Hellas,  και ζητάς τις πληροφορίες  επιστροφής προϊόντος  λογισμικού .. 
με επιστροφή  της άδειας , που έχει το λαπτοπ , και επιστροφή χρημάτων ,
από την  Microsoft Hellas .

ή ο ένας  ή ο άλλος τρόπος , σίγουρα θα δουλέψει .. 

Καλό κυνήγι ..  :Smile:  
Θα τα καταφέρεις ..

----------


## blueriver

Ευχαριστώ για τίς απαντήσεις,τό θέμα είναι οτι οι drivers τών νέων laptop θά είναι σε όλα (motherboard,hard disk,κάρτα γραφικών,κ.τ.λ) συμβατοί με XP ?

Πάντος στο e-shop.gr που κοίταξα δέν βρήκα να έχει λειτουργικό σύστημα xp στα softwares,αλλα anyway αυτο λυνεται,το θεμα ειναι με τους drivers άν δέν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις να ψάχνεις ... 

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=PCF.01302

Αλλά ούτε και να ακούς , ένας πέταξε την αοριστία  και τσίμπησες.

Αλλά, δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός, που θα σε στεναχωρήσω περισσότερο από την Microsoft. 

*Οπου ανέβασε την τιμή σε μια νύχτα* , και έφτασε τα XP  ίσα και όμοια με τα Vista  ...κοντά στα 200€ .. 

Ντροπή τους ....  
*Ντροπή τους .... * 
*ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ  ......*

----------


## Leonardo

Αν κατεβασει τα xp σπασμενα  μαζι με τους drivers και να το κανει format με αυτο το λειτουργικο , δεν γινεται???

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δεν υπάρχει μόνο ένα κατάστημα στην Ελλάδα  , που πουλάει άδειες XP.

Ψάξτε και αλλού ..

----------


## maverick

Η microsoft εχει ανακοινωσει οτι το τελευταίο service pack για ΧΡ ηταν το τελευταίο,οπότε όποιος θέλει να εχει ΧΡ πλέον δεν θα έχει ενημερώσεις.
Μάλλον για να αναγκάσουν να χρησιμοποιείς τα 7.

----------


## moutoulos

> Η microsoft εχει ανακοινωσει οτι το τελευταίο service pack για ΧΡ ηταν το τελευταίο,οπότε όποιος θέλει να εχει ΧΡ πλέον δεν θα έχει ενημερώσεις.
> Μάλλον για να αναγκάσουν να χρησιμοποιείς τα 7.



Στάθη κάνεις λάθος, έχω DualBoot με WinXP & Win7. Τα WinXP είναι το κύριό μου λειτουργικό.
Ενημερώσεις έρχονται συχνά-πυκνά, μια δυο φορές το μήνα. Μάλιστα προχθές μου ήρθε η τελευταία.
Είχα διαβάσει (πέρυσι) οτι θα τα υποστηρίζει μέχρι το 2014. Δεν ξερω αν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά σκέψου 
οτι τα Win98 τα υποστήριζε αν θυμάμαι καλά μέχρι το 2005-2007, την στιγμή που απο το 2000 είχε 
βγει το WinXP.

Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος ...

----------


## blueriver

> Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις να ψάχνεις ... 
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=PCF.01302
> 
> Αλλά ούτε και να ακούς , ένας πέταξε την αοριστία  και τσίμπησες.
> 
> Αλλά, δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός, που θα σε στεναχωρήσω περισσότερο από την Microsoft. 
> 
> *Οπου ανέβασε την τιμή σε μια νύχτα* , και έφτασε τα XP  ίσα και όμοια με τα Vista  ...κοντά στα 200€ .. 
> ...




Σωστός ο Κυριάκος τελικά  :Wink: 

Βρε παιδια καθώς εψαχνα βρήκα το παρακάτω πού λέει τα εξής 

Λειτουργικό σύστημα Windows Vista Business & XP Professional DVD.

Τι θέλει νά πεί ο ποιητής ? μπάς καί ....... ?
Και αν όλα καλά,νά το χτυπήσω ? απο μάρκα τι λενε τα Fujitsu ?

http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/produc...catid=10045091

----------


## maverick

> Στάθη κάνεις λάθος, έχω DualBoot με WinXP & Win7. Τα WinXP είναι το κύριό μου λειτουργικό.
> Ενημερώσεις έρχονται συχνά-πυκνά, μια δυο φορές το μήνα. Μάλιστα προχθές μου ήρθε η τελευταία.
> Είχα διαβάσει (πέρυσι) οτι θα τα υποστηρίζει μέχρι το 2014. Δεν ξερω αν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά σκέψου 
> οτι τα Win98 τα υποστήριζε αν θυμάμαι καλά μέχρι το 2005-2007, την στιγμή που απο το 2000 είχε 
> βγει το WinXP.
> 
> Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος ...



Κι εγω ΧΡ εχω και ενημερωσεις γίνονται κανονικά.Λογικά όπως έγινε και με τα 98 θα γίνει και με τα ΧΡ κάποια στιγμή. Απλά διάβασα ότι αυτό θα γίνει σύντομα.Πόσο σύντομα δε διευκρινιζόταν. Δε θυμάμαι και που το διάβασα να βάλω το λινκ(χώρις βέβαια να θεωρώ 100% αξιόπιστη την πληροφορία)

----------


## NUKE

2014.......

----------


## blueriver

> 2014.......



2020 διαβάζω εδώ 

http://www.e-pcmag.gr/news/nea-parat...ton-windows-xp

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> 2020 διαβάζω εδώ 
> 
> http://www.e-pcmag.gr/news/nea-parat...ton-windows-xp



Αντε να γελάσει λιγάκι το χειλάκι μας ..  :Biggrin:  

Εχω τρεις άδειες Pro στα μεγάλα μου , και ένα Home στον ACER ..

----------


## plouf

> Στάθη κάνεις λάθος, έχω DualBoot με WinXP & Win7. Τα WinXP είναι το κύριό μου λειτουργικό.
> Ενημερώσεις έρχονται συχνά-πυκνά, μια δυο φορές το μήνα. Μάλιστα προχθές μου ήρθε η τελευταία.
> Είχα διαβάσει (πέρυσι) οτι θα τα υποστηρίζει μέχρι το 2014. Δεν ξερω αν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά σκέψου 
> οτι τα Win98 τα υποστήριζε αν θυμάμαι καλά μέχρι το 2005-2007, την στιγμή που απο το 2000 είχε 
> βγει το WinXP.
> 
> Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος ...



τα XP βγήκαν 2002, 
και ναι τα XP πάνε για λίγα χρόνια ακόμα updates,

βεβαια , όπως προτείνω στους περισσότερους πελάτες μου το να πάρεις σήμερα NEO PC με ΧΡ... ειναι πισωγύρισμα....
άλλο το να έχεις κάτι και να κάνεις την δουλειά σου και άλλο να παρεις σήμερα κάτι που θες να ειναι "λειτουργικο" για 3-5+ χρόναι ακόμα....
(Βεβαια υπάρχει η δράση αντίδραση που οι περισσότεροι απλά δυσκολεύονται να προσαρμοσοτυν και ναι...αυτο ειναι το κύριο προβλημα για μένα)

π.χ μην αρχίσετε το γνωστα falmew ... ( τα βαριέμαι κυριολεκτικά  :Wink: )

----------


## blueriver

> (Βεβαια υπάρχει η δράση αντίδραση που οι περισσότεροι απλά δυσκολεύονται να προσαρμοσοτυν και ναι...αυτο ειναι το κύριο προβλημα για μένα)



Δεν ειναι το θέμα ότι είναι πάντα λογο συνήθειας,προσωπικά θέλω XP,γιατί έχω μερικά softwares που λειτουργουν σωστά μόνο με XP .
Eκεί τρώω κόλλημα και θέλω XP ,και οχι λόγο συνήθειας.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> βεβαια , όπως προτείνω στους περισσότερους πελάτες μου το να πάρεις σήμερα NEO PC με ΧΡ... ειναι πισωγύρισμα....






Δηλαδή ,  όταν  σε τρέχαν και σε τρέχουν οι " πελάτες "  με τα Vista ,
εσύ είσαι χαρούμενος ..  

Εδω όλη η υφήλιος τα έβγαλε πατάτα , και αναγκάστηκε η Microsoft ,
να ψήσει τα εφτάρια , για μην χάσει τα μούτρα της ... 

Τα μούτρα της ... τα οποία τα δημιούργησε με τα Windows 2000 Pro, 
και ως επέκταση .. τα XP Pro .. 

Το λειτουργικό , από την ώρα που λειτουργεί σωστά ,
και καλύπτει την πολυδιεργασία του επεξεργαστή είναι αστέρι. 

Και αυτά στα λέει , κάποιος που έχει διαβάσει την ύλη για Microsoft MCSE windows 2000 Server ..  και δεν έδωσε εξετάσεις ποτέ του,
γιατί του ζήταγαν ένα σκασμό λεφτά .

----------


## Hary Dee

> Εδω όλη η υφήλιος τα έβγαλε πατάτα , και αναγκάστηκε η Microsoft , να ψήσει τα εφτάρια , για μην χάσει τα μούτρα της ...



Ναι, όντως διαθέτεις χιούμορ. Γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι να θέλεις να πάρω στα σοβαρά τη γνώμη του κάθε άσχετου που άκουσε το σύνθημα vista=svista=vrista κλπ κλπ, χωρίς να ξέρει που πάνε τα 4.  :Tongue:  Εννοείται ότι τα άτομα αυτά επαινούν συστηματικά τα Win7, χωρίς φυσικά να φαντάζονται ότι μοιάζουν περισσότερο με τα vista παρά με τα xp τους.
Πραγματικά πάντως, μετά τα vista & 7 μου ακούγεται τραγελαφικό το σενάριο να ξαναβάλεις xp. Είναι σαν να γκρεμίζεις το σπίτι σου και να ξαναπηγαίνεις στις σπηλιές... :Laugh: 

ΥΓ: Φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι σε εξειδικευμένες περιπτώσεις, επαγγελματίες κλπ που η δουλειά τους απαιτεί να πατάνε σε συγκεκριμένη πλατφόρμα πχ xp...

----------


## jim.ni

> Ναι, όντως διαθέτεις χιούμορ. Γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι να θέλεις να πάρω στα  σοβαρά τη γνώμη του κάθε άσχετου που άκουσε το σύνθημα  vista=svista=vrista κλπ κλπ, χωρίς να ξέρει που πάνε τα 4.



και εσύ είσαι ο σχετικός ε?  μη τα πεις πουθενά αλλού αυτά φίλε γιατί εδώ είμαστε καλά παιδιά αλλα αλλού πετάνε ντομάτες  :Lol: 

Δεν μου λες εσυ τα αγόρασες τα vista απο επιλογή? Τα διάλεξες δηλαδή ή σου τα φόρτωσαν με το καινούργιο laptop ?

----------


## Hary Dee

> και εσύ είσαι ο σχετικός ε?  μη τα πεις πουθενά αλλού αυτά φίλε γιατί εδώ είμαστε καλά παιδιά αλλα αλλού πετάνε ντομάτες



Σχετικός είμαι. Όχι ειδικός όμως. Και ότι έχω να πω για τα vista και τα seven το λέω μέσα από την εμπειρία μου και όχι γιατί ο τάδε συμμαθητής μου που την ψάχνει, ο γιόκας μου που γνωρίζει, ο ένας ο άλλος μου σφύριξε το μυστικό, ότι δηλαδή τα vista είναι svista. Αυτό δεν θα πει αυτομάτως ότι τα vista πχ είναι "καλά". Αλλά το αναφέρω γιατί ειπώθηκε το τι έλεγε η υφήλιος. Τώρα αν ο Κυριάκος εννοεί τι λένε οι ειδικοί ανά την υφήλιο αλλάζει (αν και αυτοί δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους).





> Δεν μου λες εσυ τα αγόρασες τα vista απο επιλογή? Τα διάλεξες δηλαδή ή σου τα φόρτωσαν με το καινούργιο laptop ?



Ναι. Ένας από τους λόγους που περίμενα πώς και πώς να πάρω το λάπτοπ ήταν γιατί θα είχε μέσα και τα vista (δεν χρειαζόταν να τα αγοράσω από πριν νομίζω). Τι θα πει τώρα αυτό; Ότι είμαι άβουλο ον; Σε πληροφορώ ότι στην αρχή είχα κάνει dual boot ώστε να έχω και τα xp μαζί, καθώς φοβόμουν ακόμη μήπως υπάρξουν ασυμβατότητες. Πού να ήξερα ο καημένος ότι οι ασυμβατότητες θα ερχόντουσαν κατόπιν, με τα φανταστικά seven και όχι με τα κακά vista.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το κακό Δημήτρη. Το ότι είπα τι λέει "ο πολύς ο κόσμος" βάζοντας τον εαυτό μου λίγο πιο ψηλά; Ο κόσμος δεν χωρίζεται σε άσχετους και ειδήμονες.

----------


## jim.ni

οχι φίλε μου, το μήνυμα σου ακούστηκα κάπως προσβλητικό λέγοντας ο κάθε άσχετο κτλ 
Ναι δεν το είπαν μόνο οι άσχετοι οτι τα σβηστα είναι πατάτα αλλα και οι σχετικοί και οι ειδικοί και όλος ο πλανήτης. Απο την άλλη έχεις δίκιο να λες οτι τα πολυαγαπημένα, πολυαναμενόμενα και πολυπαινεμενα 7 είναι "vista βελτιωμένα" και έχει προσπαθήσει κάποιος (η μικομαλακι? :Rolleyes: ) πριν ακόμα βγουν να μα ς πείσει οτι είναι σουπερ. Ε ναι δεύτερη εμπορική αποτυχία δεν θα την σήκωναν :Rolleyes: . 
Τώρα σχετικά με συμβατότητες, πισωγυρίσματα και τα σχετικά είχα πει σε ένα άλλο θέμα οτι στήνω μηχάνημα με 2x ΧP, 2xLinux, 1 win7 (και ίσως και mac os x). Δεν αναρωτιέσαι γιατί στήνω μηχάνημα με 2 ΧP pro και χωρίς καθόλου να σκεφτώ τα ΣΒΗΣΤΑ?? ??
 Νομίζω οτι η microsoft δίνει δυνατότητα υποβάθμισης τον win7  σε winXP και έδωσε και δύο φορές παράταση για την υποστήριξη των XP οχτώ χρόνια μετά την κυκλοφορία τους. Ε όλα αυτά κάτι λένε. Και καθόλου "σπηλιά" δεν είναι τα XP!!! ΔΕΝ τους λείπει τίποτα απολύτως εκτός και αν ψαρώνεις με τα διαφανές παράθυρα (που πρωτοφορέθηκαν στα Linux  :Rolleyes: )

----------


## Hary Dee

Ναι, συγνώμη για το "άσχετοι" αλλά σίγουρα θα ξέρεις πόσο κουραστικό είναι το ότι όλοι ΞΕΡΟΥΝ...

Κοίτα, σαν επαγγελματίας που είσαι (αν θυμάμαι καλά) κάτι θα ξέρεις και στήνεις 2 XP. Όμως έχει σημασία πάντα τι εφαρμογή έχουμε. Σε μία επιχείρηση πχ δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ένα λειτουργικό που δεν έχει κλείσει χρόνο καλά-καλά. Ούτε μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι πιο σύγχρονο σε έναν μεσήλικα που είτε δεν θα αντέξει να δει (και πάλι) κάτι καινούργιο είτε δεν τραβάει ο PCς του. Στο σπίτι σου όμως μπορείς όχι μόνο να το βάλεις, αλλά να το εκμεταλλευτείς και στο φούλ. Πιστεύω με καταλαβαίνεις.

Πάντως επιμένω ότι τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο οικιακής χρήσης τα μετάXP λειτουργικά είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Και όταν λέω οικιακή χρήση δεν εννοώ πασιέτζα. Απλά εξαιρώ συμπεριφορές σε μεγάλα δίκτυα, θέματα που αφορούν domains, policies κλπ εγγλέζικα.

Και κάτι ακόμα αν και μακρυγόρησα ήδη. Δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να γραφτούν τα windows από την αρχή για γίνουν πιο χρηστικά. Οι διάφορες "μικρές" αλλαγές που εμφανίζουν κάνουν τη ζωή μας αισθητά πιο εύκολη. Και μόνο η αλλαγές του explorer που έχουν γίνει στα vista-seven είναι αρκετές για να τα προτιμήσω...

ΥΓ: Τα διάφανα παράθυρα που ανέφερες μου τη δίνουν και τα κατάργησα! :Angry:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Πάντως *επιμένω* ότι τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο οικιακής χρήσης τα μετάXP λειτουργικά είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα.



Θα αλλάξεις την λέξη επιμένω , με την λέξη πιστεύω.. 
Στην συνείδηση σου .. 

Διότι εάν επιμένεις , όσο και να επιμένεις , η βάση του 80% εγκατεστημένα WIN XP , τα οποία δεν το κουνάνε ρούπι για αλλαγή , θα σε βγάλει ψεύτη .

Αλλά είναι  μικρο το κακό να τσουγκρίζουμε τις μύτες μας, τα δυό μας .

Την Πλάκα που έχει πάθει η Microsoft , ή οποία , ούτε τα 7αρια δεν μπορεί να σπρώξει με μορφή αναβάθμισης λειτουργικού , που είναι γρήγορο εύκολο χρήμα ,  διοτι το να πάρεις μηχάνημα , είναι ποιο μεγάλο το έξοδο , 
και δεν βγάζει φράγκα .... έδωσε τις άδειες BULK ..

Την πλάκα αυτή ... δεν την έπαθε , ούτε ο Δράμαλης στα Δερβενάκια ..  :Biggrin: 

Είπαμε τι κάνει το λειτουργικό .... είναι ένα ζωνάρι , για να κρατάει το παντελόνι, και τίποτα άλλο.  

Το Όποιο κολπάκι στον explorer , είναι ένα προγραματάκι , μια προσθήκη χωρίς τεράστια αξία .. 

XP = ελαφριά - γρήγορα - και καίει ο υπολογιστής και λιγότερο ρεύμα.
Και αντίστοιχά τα λαπτοπ, ανεβάζουν αυτονομία ..    

Αυτά .. και περαστικά ..

----------


## navar

ανακρίβειες , πολλές ανακρίβειες !
έχω να πώ τα εξής 
1) τα xp ηταν επιτυχημένο λειτουργικό και όχι σοβαρό λειτουργικό
2) τα Vista ήταν αποτυχημένο λειτουργικό και όμως σοβαρό λειτουργικό
3) τα 7 είναι επιτυχημένο λειτουργικό και σοβαρό λειτουργικό !

πριν με φάτε ζωντανό λοιπόν ας εξηγηθώ πιάνοντας ένα ένα και τα τρία !

τα xp στην εποχή τους γάζωναν !!! ήταν ταχύτατα , ήταν φιλικά , έπαιζαν παιχνίδια , είχαν τρούπες όμως , πολλές τρούπες , πολλά κενά ασφαλείας , πολλά κολλήματα , πολλές μπλέ οθόνες ..και πολλές φορές ΜΗ προβλέψιμη συμπεριφορά που ήταν το χειρότερο απο όλα !

τα vista ήταν σοβαρό λειτουργικό σοβαρότατο ! το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα τους ήταν η διαχείρηση πόρων του συστήματος ! εκεί ξεκίνησε όλο το βρισίδι, ήταν μελετημένα για βαρβάτα μηχανήματα ! δέν κράσαραν δεν εβγαζαν μπλέ οθόνες δεν έτρωγες restart (πολύ σημαντικό) μπορεί να σου έσπαγε τα νευρα η θολή εικόνα του κολλημένου προγράμματος αλλα δεν έπεφτε ολο το σύστημά ! δέν πούλησαν και ήταν λογικό μιας και ήταν βαριά , έκαναν το μηχάνημα αργό και στις αρχές είχαν πρόβλημα με παιχνίδια ! αλλα δέν μπορούμε να τα καταγπρήσουμε για αστάθεια , ούτε και για συμπτώματα γεράσματος λειτουργικού μέσα σε λίγους μήνες , πράγμα που συνέβαινε στα xp και μέρα με την μέρα γίνονταν πιο βαριά, ειδικά όταν έσβηνες και έστεινες προγράμματα συχνά !

τα 7 απλά ήρθαν να κληρονομήσουν όλα τα καλά των vista και να διορθώσουν τα κακά κείμενα με τις επιδώσεις !!! είναι σταθερά , αξιόπιστα , και υποστηρίζουν σχεδόν τα πάντα !!!!!

όσο οι υπολογιστές προχωράνε σε hardware πρέπει να υπάρχει και εξέλιξη σε software δέν μπορείς να πάρεις το τέρας pc και να βάλείς 98αρια ! ΄δεν μπορείς να θέλεις 4g ram και 1g gpu και να πάς σε xp , δεν μπορείς να θέλεις 6 πυρήνες και να πας σε xp.οχι οτι δεν θα δουλέψει αλλα δεν θα δείς διαφορά απο ενα βαρβάτο hyperthreating p4!

περι σταθερότητας , άν ήταν αυτό μόνο το κρητίριο ας γυρίσουμε σε winNT4 που είναι απο τα πιο συμπαγή και σταθερά OS που έχω πιάσει ! άντε σε win2000 επίσης σταθερότατα ! η ακόμα στης server διανομές ! δέν γίνεται όμως , οι απαιτήσεις αναιβαίνουν και αυτά δεν μας καλύπτουν !

συνοπτικά ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ αλλα το καταλληλότερο ! πές μας τη hardware έχεις , τί θέλεις να κάνεις και αποφασίζουμε , αυτό είναι ένα βήμα που χάνουμε όλοι ! το να βρούμε ποιές είναι οι ανάγκες μας !

Σίγουρα διαφωνίες θα υπάρξουν ! είναι αδύνατο να πείς σε κάποιον που ασχολείτε με ηλεκτρονική μουσική να παρατήσει το mac του, είναι αδύνατον να ψήσεις κάποιον που θέλει να στήσει σοβαρή ασφάλεια να αφήσει τα linux του κλπ κλπ !

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> δεν μπορείς να θέλεις 4g ram και 1g gpu και να πάς σε xp , δεν μπορείς να θέλεις 6 πυρήνες και να πας σε xp.οχι οτι δεν θα δουλέψει αλλα δεν θα δείς διαφορά απο ενα βαρβάτο hyperthreating p4!



Για να μην ανοίξω άλλο θέμα θέλω να ρωτήσω την γνώμη σας.
Έχω ΧΡ και τοο pc μου έχει 2 M RAM και επεξεργαστή Intel διπύρηνο 2.5 Giga 800 FSB με 512 μνήμη cashe και θέλω να βάλω άλλα 2 Μ μνήμη και επεξεργαστή διπύρηνο 3 Giga με 1333 FSB και 6 Μ cashe.Το κόστος είναι από 200  εως 300 ευρώ.Υπάρχει το σκεπτικό με άλλα 200 ως 300  να πάρω ένα καινούργιο pc με I 7 και Windows 7.Δεν χρησιμοποιώ βαριές εφαρμογές και αυτό που έχω τώρα με ικανοποιεί απόλυτα.Το σκεπτικό μου είναι να μου κρατήσει άλλα 2 χρόνια τουλάχιστον.
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πιο γρήγορο αν το αναβαθμίσω.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Άστο όπως είναι .. 

Έκτος εάν κάνεις μετατροπές βίντεο , για παραγωγή.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ βαριές εφαρμογές οπότε μάλλον έτσι θα μείνει και δεν θα μπω και σε έξοδα.Παρεπιπτόντως εγώ τα vista τα έσβησα ευτυχώς.Όταν πήρα το pc τα λεβαλα, τα κράτησα μία βδομάδα χωρίς να τα ενεργοποιήσω και ευτυχώς το κατάστημα απ' όπου το πήρα δέχτηκε να τα αλλάξω με ΧΡ και να μου δώσει πίσω την διαφορά.

----------


## dalai

Η καλυτερη λυση για μενα ειναι να παρεις το laptop με 7αρια  και να βαλεις τα σπασμενα ΧΡ. Τα 7 φαινεται οτι ηρθαν για να μεινουν πολυ καιρο.Οποτε μπορει αυτα τα εμπορικα  προγραμματα που εχεις στο μελλον να αναβαθμιστουν για να τρεχουν σε 7αρια.
Μονο μια σημειωση ... Προσοχη στην επιλογη λαπτοπ, να εχει και οδηγουσ για ΧΡ.
Ειδικα αν εχει raid controller  θα αναγκαστεις να κανεισ κατι (ευκολες) μαμουνιες με το CD  των ΧΡ για να μπορεσεις να κανεις ινσταλ.
Θα πρεπει να περασεις τους οδηγους για τον RAID cont  μεσα στο CD  των  windows  για μπορεσεις να κανεις την εγκατασταση, αλλα ειναι μια ευκολη διαδικασια.

----------


## npfirst

Καλημέρα φίλε.
Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις στις προδιαγραφές του laptop, αν γίνεται downgrade se xp. Άν εχει την αυτή την δυνατότητα, τότε θα βρείς ακρη με drivers. Αν όχι, τότε καλύτερα ξεχασέ το...

----------


## cloud_constructor

γιατι θελεις να βαλεις xp?μια χαρα ειναι και τα 7..Εξαλου αν ειναι καποια συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη που σου τρεχει μονο σε xp (που δυσκολα να μη παιζουν και σε 7) μπορεις να φτιαξεις και ενα virtual machine και να τρεξεις εφαρμογες.. 

Να πχ εμενα δε μου τρεχει το Proteus στο λαπτοπ που εχει vista αλλα εφτιαξα ενα vm και τρεχει μια χαρα (ασε που γενικα παιζω με virtual machines σε τετοια πραγμτα που δεν απαιτουν 3d accel γιατι ξερω οτι παντα ανα πασα στιγμη εχω ενα λειτουργικο που τρεχουν ολα τα προγραμματα και μπορω απλα να το κανω copy paste).

Παντως : οταν ειχα παρει εγω τον Laptop μου ηθελα σωνει κ καλα να βαλω Xp , τα βαζω και μετα για ποσο καιρο απλα ετρεχε χωρις hardware acceleration / 3d accelaration γιατι απλα οι drivers για xp δεν το υποστιριζαν.Οποτε εβαλα παλι τα βιστα και εδω και 2 χρονια δε του εχω κανει φορματ(και τη παλευει ακομα!).

Φυσικα τα βιστα ειναι αρκετα ποιο βαρια απο τα 7 (εκτος αν τους απενεργοποιησεις καποια πραγμτα που τα εχουν αφαιρεσει απο τα 7 οποτε πανε το ιδιο σχεδον)

----------


## navar

για να δώσουμε και μια ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση στο παλικάρι !
εφόσον θέλει να βάλει ΧΡ ας το κάνει θα έχει τους λόγους του !

τα βήματα που θα πρέπει να κάνεις είναι απλά για να μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεως !

1) σταμπάρεις το μηχάνημα που θέλεις , αν μιλάμε για netbook κοιτάς και τα μηχανήματα με εκδόσεις linux για να γλυτώσεις την αγορά λογισμικού !

2) αφου έχεις βρεί το μοντέλο που θέλεις , κάνεις μία βόλτα στην μαμά εταιρεία και ψάχνεις έτοιμους drivers για ΧΡ

3) αν η μαμα εταιρία δεν έχει , σημειώνεις τα περιφερειακά του (chipset,γραφικα, wifi, audio κλπ) και βγαίνεις τσάρκα στο google !

4) αν έχεις καταφέρει να βρείς όλους τους drivers απο αξιόλογες τοποθεσίες και νιώθεις σίγουρος οτι θα παίξουν προχωράς στην αγορά !

5) επικοινωνείς με την microsoft και ρωτάς για πιθανό downgrade και αν γίνεται να σου δώσουν κλειδιά 

υγ: αν είναι ενα πολυφορεμένο μηχανάκι αυτό που θέλεις να πάρεις ίσως στο google να βρείς και πληροφορίες ανθρώπων που το έκαναν πρίν απο σένα η ανθρώπων που ΔΕΝ κατάφεραν να το κάνουν !

----------


## cloud_constructor

και φυσικα να συμπληρωσω το εξης.
Υπαρχει ενδεχομενο οταν παρεις το laptop να μη συνοδευεται απο dvd με το παρον λειτουργικο αλλα να εχει ενα hidden partition με backup του λειτουργικου και να εχει καποια διαδικασια για να παραγεις αντιγραφα με το αρχικο λειτουργικο.

Λοιπον ΚΑΝΤΟ! χαχα εγω την ειχα πατησει με το δικο μου , εκανα los formatieros ολικο , δεν εκανα την διαδικασια γιατι το ξεχασα , εβαλα xp δε μου κατσανε καλα και μετα δε μπορουσα να βαλω την εκδοση που ειχα.Πηρα μικρομαλακη (microsoft) και μου ειπανε κατεβασε την εκδοση και βαλε τον κωδικο που ειχες , ομως η εκδοση που ειχα δε μετραγε γιατι ηταν custom της HP οποτε εβαλα ενως φιλου μου που ειχε κλειδι κ ολα οκ .

οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα ειναι κριμα να εχεις πληρωσει λειτουργικο και να μην μπορεις να το εγκαταστισεις γιατι δεν βαλανε cds μεσα...

----------


## Capacitor

Δοκιμαστε τα windows xp dark edition και παρτε με ενα τηλ να μου πειτε τι ειδατε.
Ποια 7αρια και 8αρια,
Θα με βρειτε στο τηλ 6977777777777777777777

----------

